# Wanted - Ferret in liverpool area



## balthamos (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone, it's been a while since I have posted on here.. 

Last december my two darling ferrets passed away at the same time, of old age. couldn't be more devostated, it's only taken till now that I could give a new ferret a loving home. 

I was just wondering if anyone had any for sale? I would genuinlly prefer a Hob, but that's becauase they where hobs really. ( And jills will be in season, so the jill would need to be spayed ) 

Im not fussy on age. but I'd obviously prefer a younger one ( year, 2 years? ) Because of my last ones only just passing away 4 months ago, that I don't want to give an older one homes as they could pass away sooner.  

If you are re homing one, I have evrything here ready for one. I would be traveling by taxis around liverpool but im based in bootle. 

thank you so much for anyoen who is reading this!


----------

